# APC Chat- Temporary Solution



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Folks,

Although APC does have an IRC Channel, I constantly receive questions on how to reach it. Not all of us are IRC savvy. 

So, until I find a way to easily connect this forum to the APC IRC Channel, I've put up an online Flash-based chat system. The link is in the second navigation bar above.

I look forward to talking plants with you in the Chat in the near future.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Going to check it out now. 

I tried the other way and it either wouldn't load for me, or would time me out. Fingers are crossed the new way works for me!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Chat works great folks -- give it a try!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, it does work great! That's the first time I've been able to use chat here since the board was born.


----------

